# Lost Hav in NJ



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

This is a cross post from Havanese Rescue.

Our local Hav Club President, Alison Brackman, just received this note about a lost Hav in NJ. If any of our volunteers can help in the search please contact Sue at [email protected]

Here is Sue Cerami's post:
My dog and I were involved in an accident Friday night on Rt 80 West in Paterson. My vehicle flipped over a few times and an eyewitness told me that my puppy ran from vehicle. He is 13.5 lbs black and white Havanese. His name is Harley and he is 16 months old. He is a very timid dog so please help me find him. There is a reward of $2,000.00 if he returned to me safely. My cell # is 973-204-5488. Any helpful information is greatly appreciated.

I submitted the info to our Geeksquad for the Amos Alert, and to the K9 Amber Alert. Harley was one of HALO's rescue puppies, adopted by Sue. He was not one of our HRI dogs, I hope I don't offend anyone by posting here. My heart is with all Havanese, no matter where they came from. And I will always try to help every one of them, however I can.
Karen
LI, NY
...............................................................................................


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Please tell them to contact FindToto.com. They can blanket the area all around the place he was seen. They've been very successful in finding lost animals. My heart goes out to them. I'll say a prayer for his safe return.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Thank you Geri, I sent them your comment.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I spoke with Sue this morning. Harley is still missing and they are working on some search groups with the church today. She has contacted schools, shelters churches, etc and is getting lots sof help. I gave her my phone number and she promised to call me if she needs help with searching or faxing or calling. I will keep you guys advised.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

How heartbreaking! I hope they find him soon!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh, this is horrible! I hope they find him very soon.


----------



## Carol (Jun 18, 2007)

That is one of my greatest fears when I'm driving with my hav in the car. God bless.

Carol


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Praying that Harley is found safe and sound.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh, I hate to see this. I hope Harley is quickly found and is healthy and well.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

This is so sad. I hope they find Harley soon!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

How horrible. I have a knot in my stomach. I pray for his safe return.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Our heart's and prayers are with all with hopes of a safe return.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

*Picture?*

I live in the area. Is there a picture of Harley?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Julie, send me your email address and I will send you the poster that has his information and picture. It would be great if you can keep your eyes out for him!


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Praying for little Harley's safe return!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Saying a prayer for Harley's safe homecoming.:angel:

Beverly


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Here's a picture from facebook. So sad. I hope they find him.


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

Praying for Harley's safe return... Please keep us posted.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Continue to pray that the little one returns safely to his home.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Good grief, what a terrible story. I hope they find Harley soon!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Still sending prayers out on Harley's behalf. Come on little one, let them find you.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

*News?*

Any word on Harley? I think about him every time I drive by that area and hope I spot him. Maybe today will be the day-with all the people walking around trick or treating, hopefully someone will see him.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I was hoping to see the good news. I pray that Harley is home soon.


----------

